# Anybody doing the Butterfield double century this sat (02/19) ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

If yes, what will you look like ? and how fast will you be riding ? 

Pierre


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Pierre said:


> If yes, what will you look like ? and how fast will you be riding ?
> 
> Pierre


I'm coming down from the Sacto area with a friend to ride. Because of the potential really crappy weather I'll be riding a Specialized Sirrus Pro el natural aluminium (my 2nd double with a flat bar...  ), maybe even with fenders...200 miles in pouring rain, I'm planning to stay warm and dry! He'll be on a very yellow Gerchiotti (sp?) I'm actually looking forward to the trying conditions. Should be a hoot!


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

gawd 200 miles, you guys rock.....i'll stick with my run of the mill century rides


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

That was a seriously nasty ride. In hindsight though, we lived so it must have been a good thing right??? Who'd have thought torrential rain would be the easy part...


----------

